# The official POR forum pics of yourself thread



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Scaring my friend. (go ahead and rag on me)
<a href="http://s196.photobucket.com/albums/aa75/psychoskier614/?action=view&current=IMG_0419.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i196.photobucket.com/albums/aa75/psychoskier614/IMG_0419.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

What you guys probably think all Laker fans are all like (and I was only for this pic)
<a href="http://s196.photobucket.com/albums/aa75/psychoskier614/?action=view&current=Alilaker.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i196.photobucket.com/albums/aa75/psychoskier614/Alilaker.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

so, thats your swimming with the girl?


----------



## dpc (Dec 26, 2007)

Ok this is a very important picture becuase if you look closely
1) I'm wearing a Oden Jersey
2) I'm listening too the Blazer game through my headphones


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

way to scale down the pic


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

You never told me you were dating my ex! How is she?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Dan said:


> so, thats your swimming with the girl?


We can only dream...Dan, you have been soooo right about my sig...everyone ignores what I actually said and just say "hot sig" 

Cmon Dan...post a pic!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

That's me. I was posing like that on purpose, to be funny.

Long time members can remember that, for some reason, one of the avatars was actually a picture of me. Kudos to those who can find it.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Here's DAN


----------



## dpc (Dec 26, 2007)

Dan looks like my old boss

and shes fine HCP... wanted me to tell you to stop drunk dialing her


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

I still can picture that beauty mark right above her...............


----------



## HAAK72 (Jun 18, 2007)

<a href="http://s174.photobucket.com/albums/w109/HAAK72/?action=view&current=blazers_bin.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w109/HAAK72/blazers_bin.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

That is so Dope!!!!!!!!


----------



## dpc (Dec 26, 2007)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> I still can picture that beauty mark right above her...............


You know I sat here and thought and thought and thought... I got no comeback to that. Baldy.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Hehe, here's one of my older avatars from back in the day.










Here is one of the best avatars of HCP









Here's someones, but I don't remember who.










One of Ed's (I think?)










Hehehe, a classic.










Ah, now i found it










That's an actual avatar on here for some reason.


----------



## dpc (Dec 26, 2007)

Dan said:


> Hehe, here's one of my older avatars from back in the day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol thats so sad but so funny of Mo Cheeks.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Here's an old one of me:


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

You look mighty fit for 82 Happy Dan.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

MARIS61 said:


> You look mighty fit for 82 Happy Dan.


Thanks, it's the Diet Cherry Vanilla Dr Pepper that I bathe in.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

DAN, what's with the shirt? Did you lose a bet?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

The tie die one? I actually made it with my nephews that summer, and unlike you, I don't feel the need to put on a front to show how much of a "playah" I am. I wear stuff that I made with my nephews with pride, and don't hide away from showing my appreciation for their creativity.

And to quote 1998, P to the W to the N.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

me'n my girl, and then just me.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I see u e blazer...man up and post a pic!


----------



## Hephaestus (Jun 16, 2007)

Here 'ya go.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

My picture is over there 




<--------------------

barfo


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Rollin with M&M's in New York!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

you guys look related :biggrin:


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

DaRizzle said:


> I see u e blazer...man up and post a pic!


I knew you LA fans were troublemakers.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

good man! Hola!


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

DaRizzle said:


> good man! Hola!


You know, you really need to give that poor schmuck in your video a snorkel or he's going to drown...but then, what a way to go.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

e_blazer1 said:


> I knew you LA fans were troublemakers.


I see you're sporting the colorful yet oh-so rambunctious Humuhumukununukuapua'a. :clap:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

So e blazer, whats your golf handicap? Looks like a total golfing pic


MAS RipCity i c u...post a pic!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

MARIS61 said:


> Humuhumukununukuapua'a.


You just said one of my two favorite words ever...really

FYI, the other one is pandemonium


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

My picture is on the left of every post I make. The picture is a few years old, but the only thing that really changes is how long it has been since I had a haircut.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

gambitnut said:


> My picture is on the left of every post I make. The picture is a few years old, but the only thing that really changes is how long it has been since I had a haircut.


I totally understand...Gotta go for that grizzled look up up Oregon:biggrin:


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

MARIS61 said:


> I see you're sporting the colorful yet oh-so rambunctious Humuhumunukunukuapua'a. :clap:


Hah! I can tell you that while culture can be fun, these words make very inconvenient street names.


----------



## Nate4Prez (Jun 3, 2007)

This is me before every night, reading what my fellow Blazer fans have to say.


EDIT: Yes Those Are Ninja Turtle Bed Sheets


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^wow...I dont know if that is awesome or scary


----------



## dpc (Dec 26, 2007)

DaRizzle said:


> ^wow...I dont know if that is awesome or scary


It's awesomely scary


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Schilly, #10 post a pic!....and dont say your avatar is you schilly


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Me and Mrs. Schilly 

Credit HOWIE for the Photography


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^Now that is freakin sweet


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Everyone needs a picture of themself on the Jumbotron...

And yep that was from the "Epic" Antawn Jamieson for Rasheed Wallace Blazer Bash.


----------



## Nate4Prez (Jun 3, 2007)

DaRizzle said:


> ^wow...I dont know if that is awesome or scary


I'm Pretty Sure You Mean Bad ***


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

I don't have a picture of myself on this computer, but the next time I go somewhere with my laptop, I'm sure I'll be on this site at some point and post one. I don't think it'll cause much pandemonium though.

Note: From now on, I will use the word pandemonium in every post that's in one of DaRizzle's threads.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Nate4Prez said:


> I'm Pretty Sure You Mean Bad ***


You know what...youre right...that was just a really bad typo :biggrin:


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Here is me on an old credential. I admit it... shamelessly showing off.


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

Damascus









Haarlem









Portland









jesus god i am a camwhore. hah. sorry.


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

and darizzle... how am I supposed to do anything except stare at your sig. sweet sassy mollassy


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

hmmmm...something just doesnt look quite right with that cigarette :whistling:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

hoojacks said:


> and darizzle... how am I supposed to do anything except stare at your sig. sweet sassy mollassy



Oh to be that guys right hand....mmmmmm...buttocks


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

DaRizzle said:


> hmmmm...something just doesnt look quite right with that cigarette :whistling:


yeah they make em different out there lol


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

hoojacks said:


> yeah they make em different out there lol



Ah, with crutches and a twisted end...got it :wink:


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

A few of me with _friends_. Oh, I'm the goofy looking guy with the long-sleeved Blazers t-shirt on. (And Wookie's in these, as well. I'm sure you can spot him.  )


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Once I get one on my comp, i will post. 

Great pics guys. A lot of you look like i thought you would.


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

Time to bring a little class to this thread:afro::


















Okay enough class, needs more drunk with tinfoil hats on:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Schilly said:


> Me and Mrs. Schilly
> 
> Credit HOWIE for the Photography


Thanks for the credits Schilly.......

This is from Halloween a couple years back, I'm also adding in Mrs. HOWIE along with our friends, we'll call them Ace & Paul. 

<a href="http://s281.photobucket.com/albums/kk214/Clinto1968/?action=view&current=Kiss.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk214/Clinto1968/Kiss.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

My friend MAS Rip City (left) and Me (Right) at the Oden welcoming party at Pioneer Square.

( I wasn't trying to flip the camera off.:whistling


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Oh... what kind of pics shall I put up? Given that about 90% of all pictures of me are taken as a joke, that leaves me to (a) put up pics where a lot of people won't get the "humor", or (b) put up real pics that look like I take myself to seriously.

Hm. How's about a variety?

Me after losing (but BARELY) a fight in January:









On a facial hair kick in May:









And... more recently:









Ed O.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

MARIS61 said:


> I see you're sporting the colorful yet oh-so rambunctious Humuhumukununukuapua'a. :clap:


Yup, from my trip to Kauai in January. The pic was taken at an overlook along Waimea Canyon.

Sorry, DaRizzle, but I don't golf...which is a blessing for those who do.


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

Ed O, I gotta say after years of reading your posts and looking at your avatar, you look 100% nothing like I would have imagined.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

hoojacks said:


> Ed O, I gotta say after years of reading your posts and looking at your avatar, you look 100% nothing like I would have imagined.


I know, isnt it weird to put an actual face to these SN's?!!? Its like "wow! you are a real person and not a post-bot".


----------



## dpc (Dec 26, 2007)

hoojacks said:


> Ed O, I gotta say after years of reading your posts and looking at your avatar, you look 100% nothing like I would have imagined.


Agreed


----------



## Nate4Prez (Jun 3, 2007)

hoojacks said:


> Ed O, I gotta say after years of reading your posts and looking at your avatar, you look 100% nothing like I would have imagined.


Agreed +2


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

For some reason I find myself wondering what crandc, talkhard and tlong look like.
Just curiousity I suppose.

prunetang


----------



## dpc (Dec 26, 2007)

Yeah actually I'd like to see Talkhard


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

Ed O said:


>


no but seriously guys, who here would have thought that Ed O had that hair?!


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

This one is me looking way to serious in front of my fish tank.......oh......also, with terrible facial hair.










This is me with my old roommates during a block party that we threw.I am on the left.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

EdO looks like he should be the lead singer of The Cure or somthing.


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

I seriously have too much time on my hands.


----------



## Nate4Prez (Jun 3, 2007)

I see Nightfly looking at this forum, I wonder if he will post here. (I think he has a RADIO face)


----------



## Nate4Prez (Jun 3, 2007)

hoojacks said:


> I seriously have too much time on my hands.


:lol: :clap:


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

hoojacks said:


> I seriously have too much time on my hands.




I always mentally pictured EdO as an old man with white hair. 
weird.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

I was pretty surprised when I met Ed O, but only because we had just had a thread or two about food and eating, and Ed posted some stories about heavy eating, including one about eating a huge steak I believe. I was expecting to meet a bigger guy.

I find it fun to see what everybody looks like.


----------



## dpc (Dec 26, 2007)

gambitnut said:


> I was pretty surprised when I met Ed O, but only because we had just had a thread or two about food and eating, and Ed posted some stories about heavy eating, including one about eating a huge steak I believe. I was expecting to meet a bigger guy.
> 
> I find it fun to see what everybody looks like.


Yeah I'm glad I thought of this and DaRizzle started it... even if he does like the Empire (lakers)


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

handclap problematic said:


> For some reason I find myself wondering what crandc, talkhard and tlong look like.
> Just curiousity I suppose.
> 
> prunetang


+1...Especially Talkhard! Cmon Talkhard, when you see this post a pic!


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

HOWIE said:


> Thanks for the credits Schilly.......
> 
> This is from Halloween a couple years back, I'm also adding in Mrs. HOWIE along with our friends, we'll call them Ace & Paul.
> 
> <a href="http://s281.photobucket.com/albums/kk214/Clinto1968/?action=view&current=Kiss.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk214/Clinto1968/Kiss.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


you just became the collest mo'fo in the forum HOWIE!!! 
that's what i call the "COOL ACTION"
i love that you dressed up as peter from the Family Guy!!!


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

hoojacks said:


> no but seriously guys, who here would have thought that Ed O had that hair?!


i'm wondering who here thought Vampires could be caught on film?


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Nate4Prez said:


> I see Nightfly looking at this forum, I wonder if he will post here. (I think he has a RADIO face)


My picture can be seen on our website:

http://www.live95.com

Although the picture there is a bit old. My hair is quite a bit longer now (as our friend Hap/Dan can tell you.)

EDIT: I am not Kris Marshall.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Nightfly said:


> I am not Kris Marshall.


If you say so...:whistling:


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

My original avatar at this site.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

mgb said:


> My original avatar at this site.


Man you look great for a 1 year old!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Nightfly said:


> Man you look great for a 1 year old!


Well I'll be 2 tuesday!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

gambitnut said:


> I was pretty surprised when I met Ed O, but only because we had just had a thread or two about food and eating, and Ed posted some stories about heavy eating, including one about eating a huge steak I believe. I was expecting to meet a bigger guy.
> 
> I find it fun to see what everybody looks like.


As long as you don't describe your first meeting with me.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Ed O said:


> On a facial hair kick in May:


Indie rock.



> And... more recently:


British Invasion.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^lol...nice


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

?huh?


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Yo. 

And yes, I am actually a damned good rebounder with my left nostril.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Dan said:


> As long as you don't describe your first meeting with me.


Was that the unofficial draft party we had at that bar? (Damon's?) I'm trying to remember who all was there.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

handclap problematic said:


> For some reason I find myself wondering what crandc, talkhard and tlong look like.
> Just curiousity I suppose.
> 
> prunetang


I haven't done a thorough check, but I've not noticed Cran here for at least several weeks. I suspect she's at least temporarily had enough of the avatars and sigs. Or maybe I'm projecting.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Oldmangrouch said:


> Was that the unofficial draft party we had at that bar? (Damon's?) I'm trying to remember who all was there.


Blaine and I knew each other in high school. Well, I should say, I knew who he was, he knew who I was (he was 2 years younger than I was) but we didn't know each other.

As for the Damon's bar, there was me, Ebott, Gambit (Blaine), Tommyboy, you (I had forgotten that) and....I think that was the total...just of 5 of us. Eric had a Blazer uniform with "Anthony" duct-taped on the back. Hehe. Good times, good times.


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

It's a trip to see what many of you look like. I always thought Ed was the guy in his avatar and I pictured Hispanic to be bald goateed and tatooed in the traditional chicano mode.

Anyway, this is the identity that i use to watch Blazer games!


----------



## <-=*PdX*=-> (Oct 11, 2007)

Here I am at the World Series in St. Louis back in '06. Got to see my Cards win it all, now its time to see my hometown team win it all!


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Anonymous Gambler said:


> It's a trip to see what many of you look like. I always thought Ed was the guy in his avatar and I pictured Hispanic to be bald goateed and tatooed in the traditional chicano mode.
> 
> Anyway, this is the identity that i use to watch Blazer games!


I don't remember what picture I put on here, but I am bald, goateed and have tattoos! I'll look for a better picture!


----------

